# Fun friendly welcoming MSN support group and message board!!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

hey!
we have an MSN meetup group thats going pretty well, just add me on your msn messanger --> [email protected]
we all have supportive and friendly chats about SA and issues we deal with.
its with people from all over the world from various ages and societies.

we have a message board as well:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/super-awesome-support-group-thingie/

everyone is welcome to join


----------

